
My life, in brands - alexwestholm
http://www.alexwestholm.com/business/my-life-in-brands/
======
ben1040
This reminds me of this humor blog post from a few years back:

[http://www.geekologie.com/2009/05/a_day_in_the_life_viewed_e...](http://www.geekologie.com/2009/05/a_day_in_the_life_viewed_entir.php)

~~~
alexwestholm
Interesting. I hadn't seen that before, but it's a case in point. Thanks!

